# Say 'ollech & Wajs'



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've just got an O&W M1 Diver, from Roy, and I'm delighted with it - how do you pronounce 'Ollech and Wajs'?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is pronounced "Ollek and Vice".


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Here's some help. It all depends on where you're from, in Bridlington they say "Ollek and vice"!












































Forgot the link









http://chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchs...hsoundspage.htm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find that link rather disturbing! Why would anyone go to that amount of trouble.

I like the Rolex one though even if it is tounge in cheek (unless they are serious)!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

It's rather funny and silly at the same time. It's been done (mostly) by a german speaking individual who pronounces everything with a strong german accent, so it's only really useful to the German speaking among us!

It's a good example of "Vorschpruenggg doorche Teknik"


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks - that Rolex one is Rik Mayall isn't it? Clipped from 'Bottom' or 'The Young Ones'.


----------

